# Do you have back dimples.??



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I have those little dimples on my lower back just above the butt.

I never thought much about them before but I have found that not every person has them ,and they are rarer for guy's to have them.

They are called 'dimples of Venus' and are supposed to be a sign of natural beauty for those who have them, ( ironic in my case).

So, do YOU have them,?










^ thats not me BTW.....My butt is better :b


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think so. Can you see them while turning around? I do have back rolls.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't know. I can't see my back.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

No.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, I believe I do~


----------



## weird girl (Dec 11, 2012)

i thought it said black dimples


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, I have them (and I can see them while turning to look).


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Nops, i don't


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

Thats what they are called? I thougth my back was just messed up.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah I have them. I never knew they were uncommon.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

thekloWN said:


> I don't know. I can't see my back.


lol. theres this thing ,its called a mirror and you can see yourself in it.


----------



## NoraN (Mar 19, 2013)

No. And I dont think they look attractive.


----------



## Piscean (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah I do


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

i got em


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

oddly, they are only on one part of my back, all bunched up together, but they arent that noticable


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Yep


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I don't think so.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't think so, but I do have a sore neck trying to check.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yup.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> Yep





Revenwyn said:


> Yep.





probably offline said:


> Yup.





minipeach said:


> mhm


King of the dimples.


----------

